# How do you fix a hole in a suit?



## mfdugan (Apr 21, 2006)

Its a snag and ripped a 1/8 inch hole in the suit. Will the tailor have to reweave it? Is this something any alteration tailor can do? How much does it cost approximately?

Thanks


----------



## manton (Jul 26, 2003)

Reweaving is a specialty -- I don't know of any tailor who can do it. It is also expensive. Little holes can cost at least $50 to fix. Price and quality vary widely. But reweavers are also rare, so depending on where you live, you may not have a lot of options. Some of the most highly regarded reweavers in the country do a brisk business through the mails, but these tend to be REALLY expensive.


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

I've used Without a Trace a few times(and know many happy customers), there's nobody better. If I had to speculate about price(a lot depends on the material) I would guess $100 for and easy fix and double that for something more problematic. If it's an Oxxford suit, it's a no-brainer.

https://www.withoutatrace.com/


----------



## manton (Jul 26, 2003)

Tomasso said:


> https://www.withoutatrace.com/


This is the one I was thinking of, though I had forgotten the name and have never used them. They have an excellent reputation.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

As a regular ripper, I have actually studied this and bought a book on Ebay. It takes good eyes, small needles and works best on solid colors. Slow, tedious, and almost invisible when done right it involves pulling fibers from where they won't show and weaving them across the gap--obviously best used on wool. I'd pay almost anything not to have to do it, since practice is important. I have restored a few rips reasonably well, but time hangs heavy in the mountains when the snow flies and those that fear replacing a button should not venture here.
I also do paintless dent removal on cars which is easier but the tools cost a lot more. I find it a welcome break from healing the sick after learning practioners of that art charge four times for a 2" dent that Medicare pays me for a 2" laceration.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

*hole in the suit*

this is a good reason to insist on receving the cut off cloth from when the trousers are cuffed. you never know when it will be needed.


----------



## comrade (May 26, 2005)

*Reweaver Recommendation*

In the SF Bay Area I've successfully used :

The French Reweavers
thefrenchreweavers.com

763 El Camino Real
Redwood City CA 94063
tel- 650-368-4443

They did an excellent job on a favorite suit
from Bullock and Jones and my Paul Stuart
tuxedo from 1965, to which I am very attached.
Both had moth damage


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

*Invisible mending*

This link

will show you _how_ it is done.

Trimmer


----------

